# MHF Quizzes, test your mettle !



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have added a new section to MHF

This is a fun quiz section
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-quiz.html

There is a link to it on the top nav bar under Discussion->Forum Addons->Quiz

I have added a taster quiz with just 5 questions on MHF so you can see how it works

Go and try it out now if you think you are hard enough


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Got 2 out of 5 correct


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

1  

Dave p


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I got every question right although the quiz scored me 80% as it has an error coded into one of the answers.   :?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

5/5 with same problem as MrsW  

Dave


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

woohoo! got 1 right but a guess


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

took too long and got a big fat 0. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ran out of time, didn't even know it was timed

so that will be minus0 for me :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol its timed with 10s allocated per question to stop googling


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Exceeded time limit !


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

First attempt I exceeded the time limit. :roll: 

Second time, put in same answers and scored 0 

Got any easier ones :?:  

Mark


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I will be adding some more quizzes over the next few days


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Senator said:


> First attempt I exceeded the time limit. :roll:
> 
> Second time, put in same answers and scored 0
> 
> ...


How come you got TWO goes, Mark? I keep getting rollocked... I've just tried again... "You are only permitted to play each quiz once." :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Favouritism Uncle Norm, just Favouritism :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

1  

Dave


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

40% only 2 right :laughing6: 

Frank


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

have upped the time limit for each question to 20s


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dumbed Down, :roll: :lol: :lol: :wink: 

tony


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

I got 3 right - all guesses, didn't know any of them!!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=quiz_stats&q=1

lol am I the only one who knew all the answers 
Granted there was a bug on one of the questions early this morning though


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

nukeadmin said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=quiz_stats&q=1
> 
> lol am I the only one who knew all the answers
> Granted there was a bug on one of the questions early this morning though


No 

hehe


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> lol am I the only one who knew all the answers
> Granted there was a bug on one of the questions early this morning though


Afraid not..........

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1197942.html#1197942

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1197943.html#1197943

and I can recall a Skype conversation............

Admittedly it appears that no-one has got them all right since then, but..........

Dave


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Having read some of the posts here 
I don't feel so bad I never wrote down my results therefore I have forgotten my scores but I think it was 45% gen 60% MHF 
so to you people above (and you know who I mean) 8) 

I say 
THANK YOU :lol:


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

15 out of 20 i'm not as thick as i thought i was
Dennis


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol always knew you were a brainbox Dennis 

albeit well hidden :lol: 


1943 is the member with the highest score in the General Knowledge quiz scoring 90%, can anyone beat them ?


----------

